# White mucus coming from nose



## Saddlebag

It can be similar to us getting a runny nose when reacting to dust in the air.


----------



## Alfie92

So i shouldnt be worried right?
If ir was clear i wouldnt be worries but as its white i wasnt sure what it could be.


----------



## Lakotababii

Alfie92 said:


> So i shouldnt be worried right?
> If ir was clear i wouldnt be worries but as its white i wasnt sure what it could be.



Wrong.

White, thick fluid coming from the nose is not normal. It is a warning sign. 

My mare had the same thing when she had an infection. I called the vet and she put her on antibiotics for a 10 day period. I caught it early, but vet said untreated it could easily turn into bronchitis or pneumonia. Don't ignore the warning signs of a respiratory infection. Both of my horses ended up getting it, and thus both were treated with antibiotics. It cleared right up. 

I personally would call a vet and at least ask them. You may not need to get them out, but if I were a vet, I'd want to come out and check.


----------



## verona1016

White is usually not a sign of infection- if it gets yellow/green then yes, that would be an infection. White is generally a reaction to pollen, mold, dust, etc. 

However, it does need to be treated because it can progress into a real infection. Minimizing exposure to dust by watering the hay is a good start. Supplements like AniHist or Cough Free might help as well.

If it doesn't get better within 2-3 days of watering the hay and/or supplements, or your horse starts showing other symptoms, have your vet do an exam to make sure it isn't developing into something worse.


----------



## cakemom

You should also take her temp, check respiratory rate etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alfie92

Thanks for your input. 
It is not as bad as it was the other day, a few people have said they think it is to do with the pollen. She isnt on any hay at the moment as she is out 24/7 on long pasture so it cant be dusty hay causing it. also i have taken her temp and it is prefectly normal.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Beau has white mucous come out of his nose on a regular basis. We have had him checked multiple times for signs of infection and nothing. He just.. does it. He also coughs sometimes for no apparent reason. He does not have heaves, he is not sick, maybe just has mild allergies. None of the meds help him though so it's just something we have to live with.

Here you can see it when he was standing with my g/f.


----------



## gunslinger

My horse Lacy is also blowing some white mucus out her nose. Everything else appears normal.....It's hot and dry here, dusty as well. I'm going to watcher her for a day or so and see if it gets worse.


----------



## poppy1356

Well my horse has this as well and when the vet was out last week for other issues he noticed it. He said she does have a bit of bronchitis but not enough to justify antibiotics. She only coughs occasionally while working and usually its dry then, so the vet thinks it might be just allergies. He said to monitor it and if she starts coughing when just resting or more than usual white stuff comes out her nose then we will put her on antibiotics. Then look at allergy medicine.


----------



## Alfie92

Neon zero, thats what my mares nose looks like. Im not worrying to much as it seems like a common thing.
Shes not showing any other symptoms and shes not acting any different from what she usualy does.
I think its just the pollen in the air thats causing her to have a bit of an allergy. The mucus does not smell or it has not changed in colour so i dont think its any need to call the vet, but i will be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Alfie92

just to let everyone know, i gave my mare some winergy ventilate to try and clear the mucas and it has worked wounders. She is now back to normal!


----------

